# Brambleberry 36 bar wood mold. I want a silicone liner



## Jamison (Jan 13, 2017)

Brambleberry offers silicone liners for their smaller molds, but not for the 36 bar mold. They don't have a recommendation for me of where to go to get one. I've searched a bit and it's not really a solution I can easily come up with.

Has anyone done this before? I'd sure like to reduce the waste and time it takes to line the mold. 

Thanks

https://www.brambleberry.com/36-Bar-Unfinished-Birchwood-Mold-P5167.aspx


----------



## toxikon (Jan 13, 2017)

Nurture has a similar slab mold that holds 12lbs of soap and includes a silicone liner. It doesn't have the divider though, but I'm sure you could make your own if you wanted.

https://nurturesoap.com/collections/slab-soap-molds/products/12-pound-slab-mold?variant=20034263238


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 13, 2017)

You may be able to get a divider on Etsy. Some sellers offer dividers, etc, and they will specifically say "fits the Brambleberry 10" silicone mold".


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 13, 2017)

I bought the silicone from rubbersheetwarehouse.com to make it myself for exactly that BB 36 bar mold. It's the same thickness that it would be if they made it and still be able to use the inserts. I spoke to the owner there and told him what I wanted to do and explained the issue of using glue and heat with soap. He said I could use RTV silicone glue and it will hold forever if I want to fuse the sides to the bottom piece. I hope you understand from my explanation and pics. I love that mold but needed a liner. So I'll make it!! Lol. I think!


----------



## Jamison (Jan 13, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> I bought the silicone from rubbersheetwarehouse.com to make it myself for exactly that BB 36 bar mold. It's the same thickness that it would be if they made it and still be able to use the inserts. I spoke to the owner there and told him what I wanted to do and explained the issue of using glue and heat with soap. He said I could use RTV silicone glue and it will hold forever if I want to fuse the sides to the bottom piece. I hope you understand from my explanation and pics. I love that mold but needed a liner. So I'll make it!! Lol. I think!



So you bought strips and glued them together? How's that holding up?


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 13, 2017)

I didnt glue strips together. The bottom is one whole piece of silicone rubber the same size as the 36 bar mold.. The strips go up the side. Ill post another picture once Im done making it. But it is exactly what a liner would look like if you bought it. My only concern was it the sides would stay adhered to the bottom and he assured me it would with the rtv glue. Even with higher temperatures.


----------



## Jamison (Jan 14, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> I didnt glue strips together. The bottom is one whole piece of silicone rubber the same size as the 36 bar mold.. The strips go up the side. Ill post another picture once Im done making it. But it is exactly what a liner would look like if you bought it. My only concern was it the sides would stay adhered to the bottom and he assured me it would with the rtv glue. Even with higher temperatures.



Perfect. I was going to be fine with wrapping the side pieces since I didn't see a solution for that. I'm tired of cutting that bottom piece in freezer paper to make it fit. 

I bought the bottom insert piece because they said I should get it. I have no idea what purposes it serves. I only use it as a template to cut the freezer paper.


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ill take a pic as soon as I finish it for you. I think it will work even if I dont glue it. But Im going to anyway.


----------



## earlene (Jan 15, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> Ill take a pic as soon as I finish it for you. I think it will work even if I dont glue it. But Im going to anyway.



And please keep us posted on the long-term usage saga.  I'd be very interested to know how your mold liner holds up over time.


----------

